# goat snacks



## ejsmomma (Jul 20, 2005)

what are acceptible snack or treats for goats? i have two pigmy goats to get friendlied up by christmas. hopefully anyway. i was just wondering, after all i've read about the bloat, what are good alternatives to sweet feed? i've used bread on my other goat, and pumpkin. but i am looking for other ideas also. thanks

renae


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

For a snack to get them to come visit with you we like corn tortilla chips or pretzels, a few pieces of cereal, or salted peanuts in the shell (if they are not babies)
Congratulations, what a wonderful gift!


----------



## outofmire (Aug 21, 2003)

My goats love fruit and veggies. I give them whatever we have that we don't want. We had some dried figs around here for awhile that someone had given us, but we couldn't eat because they were too gritty, and the goats loved us for them. They also love linseeds, ground up.


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Goat-Treat-Cook...ryZ11751QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Try these... our goats love 'em. My wife makes them here in our kitchen and they contain all kinds of good stuff.


----------



## Rachel K. (Nov 9, 2005)

There are a lot of things that Goats can eat. Fruits and Vegetables for starters. My Goats love Apples, Bananas, Tomatoes, Cucumbers, etc, etc. They also love Bread and Crackers. Their favorite treat however are Horse Treats. They love them. Their favorite is the Apple flavored ones but they also love the peppermint flavored ones.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Sweet plump juicy raisins will bring them around. Just squeeze the raisin a little to get some juice and pop them in their mouths. It always brings the babies around and will no double do it for an older goat. My girls and boys love them.


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

My girls get animal crackers every day when they get off the milk stand.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Mine love horse treats, but be careful to break them up, some of them are so big and/or hard, they could easily choke if being piggies. I found a new hit last week - Wheat Thins, you know, the crackers. They LOVE them and all good ingredients for goaties too. Mine love grapes and raisens, but I've heard bad things about goats and dogs eating too many and there is a toxic reaction they get to it.


----------



## ejsmomma (Jul 20, 2005)

thank you all for the wonderful advice. we have been giving them a small and i do mean small amount of sweet feed. my cousin's just told me tonight to get some tortillia chips, they gave there other goat those and said that they had a friend for life  i know they can eat alot of different things but was just wondering what some sure fire foods. i have till christmas to get them gentled up. they are for my son for christmas. that's what he asked santa for and that's what santa got. he has a black and white one who's ears froze off when she was born and a grey one. they are suppose to both be bred........ the black and white one was suppose to be due anyday now. i'm not so sure.....  anyway. i would love to get started with them good so we could buy and sale. these are pigmys so i'm not sure how they sale here in east tn. i've done got two people lined up wanting one of there babies so that's a good start. i'll only get rid of they boys though. so i can have more babies. that is once i find someone with a pigmy billy. anyway. thanks so much. sorry bout the drift........ just really excited. now i need some fruit and i have some animal crackers. one of them's got a ways to go yet on getting gentle so i have to work hard on it. my cousin is gracious enough and loves my son enough she is working on the during the day while i'm at work. i'm going to get a couple of pieces of coral panel to make a small place for them. hopefully like a barn. somewhere stronger to put them if i need to handle them. whoooooooooo hoooooooo. i gotta go now or i'll ramble on and on thanks again

renae


----------



## mamasaanan (May 2, 2004)

My big macho man buck will follow you around like a puppy if a Twizzler is involved. Probably not recommened but he loves the silly things.


----------

